# I am soooo Happy!! - He's All Mine!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

When I introduced myself I introduced you all to the draft mule, Gus, that I am currently free leasing. Well I am planning on moving from NY to Kentucky in a year and I couldn't bear the thought of going and leaving Gus behind. I've been talking to my barn owner about him and today I got the green light! He is all mine, and he is coming to Kentucky with me in a year, I don't have to leave him behind! I am so beyond happy!!!

My Goose! <3


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations! What a beautiful boy.  How long have you been riding?


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

He's cute !


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful boy.  How long have you been riding?


Since I was 7 so.... 21 years? lol


----------



## jasonn1990 (Feb 13, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Has such a pretty face <3


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

He's got such kind eyes. :3


----------



## salome (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh he's adorable. And that first pic of him - in the snow - wow that's a gorgeous photo!! Congratulations!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Hurray!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's a cutie!!!


----------



## 06460ish (Feb 14, 2015)

He is sooooo cute! I just love mules!!


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

What a ham!! He's awesome and I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww, what a sweetie ^.^ Looks like he really likes you!


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

He's SO adorable. He looks so passive and sweet. <3


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Awww! I love mules! They are so cute!  congrats on getting him with you when you move


----------



## sammerson (Mar 18, 2015)

What an absolutely adorable face that one has! He's too cute! Congrats!


----------

